# cant wait



## chainsawboy1996 (Nov 4, 2009)

in a couple of weeks the dungeness-crab season starts her on the coast cant wait to get some in the pot . . . . . . Mmmmmm crab. and the best part is i can doit for free without a license because im under 16 woohoo  cant wait


----------



## John Ellison (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, I think Dungeness are the best eating crab. How deep of water do you usually get them in there?


----------

